# 75 Gallon Geophagus Help



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Hello all. I have previously posted on here (a few months ago) but have make some drastic changes since then. I went out and purchased a 75 gallon tank with stand , a Fluval 406 canister, and Marineland 48" LED for $200 (ikr!). I purchased this tank because I came across some Red Head Tapajo Geophagus at my LFS and fell in love. The colors on these guys are striking yet subtle and the way they move is captivating. I had done my research and decided that 4 of these Geos would work well in my tank along with a school of dithers up top, but then came across a very discouraging post on another forum. Essentially, the post said that Read Head Geos in a 75 is, and I quote, "going to make me a slave to water changes and tank maintenance until I rehome them". First of all, I cant imagine this is true when running a Fuval 406 canister in conjunction with a Marineland 350 HOB. If this is true, stop reading now and let me know below that I cant do this, lol. The second bit of discouraging info that I came across was at my LFS while buying some driftwood for them. I was told that it was necessary to do half tap and half RO for these guys. I know this might be ideal, but there is just no way I'm messing with RO water. So again, if straight tap isn't doable with these guys, stop reading and tell me now lol. I live in Indiana and our water is notoriously hard so that does worry me some but have read that Red Heads are pretty adaptable to harder water. Id love to hear any experience or input on these guys that you all have. Also, these guys go for $35 a piece here at my LFS, do you think id be better of ordering them from somewhere? (of course this only matters if I can actually do them)

I am going to throw one more curveball your way. I'm new to this forum so hopefully I don't get chastised for discussing other fish than strictly cichlids. If the Geos aren't doable, I had another idea to do a big Harem of Bolivian Rams with Denison Barbs and others. How does this sound to everyone? How many Bolivians? If option one is doable, then forget this as I would much prefer that but only want to do it if I know for sure it would work.

I had another thought of doing Firemouths with Denison Barbs, but I'm not sure how I feel about that at all.

Finally, I promise, if none of these appeal to you, then what would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You can purchase tank bred Redhead Tapajos for $20 each at Imperial Tropicals (Google it). Also check out aquabid.com.

Geos can be a little sensitive to nitrates, so I would do large water changes (using tap water) every week to keep them happy. I keep Altifrons in my 150 gallon tank and love them. I also have lots of Anubias tied to my driftwood, and they grow like crazy under LEDs. Live plants are sometimes underappreciated regarding improving water quality.


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, You will be fine with a group of 4 in a 75 gallon. I have a group of 8 in my 125 gallon along with a green severum and a chocolate cichlid. 
I purchased mine from imperial tropicals. I paid about $9 per but they were about 1.5 inches. Like the person above me said, they have them now for $20 each but they are 3-3.5 inches....I would do that in a heart beat....these guys are sloooooow growers.

also, you do not have to have RO water or be a slave to water changes. I have a ph of 7.8 to 8 and my Tapajos are doing just fine. I have had them over a year and have zero issues. I change 40 gallons weekly and every now and then if time allows it, ill do 2 water changes a week.

they are a very nice fish and neat to watch.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Good to hear! Yes *** heard about Imperial Tropicals. I have heard that the geos are susceptible to Hole in the Head if not kept in RO. Scares the **** out of me lol. If i did a group of four, 1 male to 3 female right? Can i ask for this from imperial upon ordering? With 4, would you suggest any dithers? And if so, what? Thanks!


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Would I be better of with the 4 Red Heads amd a dither school or a stock like this:

10 Denisom Barbs
6 Bolivian Rams
10 corys
10-15 other schoolers


----------



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

RO water is not needed and I have never heard that Tapajos are prone to Hole in the head if RO water is not used. Hole in the head is from horrible water conditions.

If you do 4 you will want 1 male 3 female but they sell them unsexed. so you will have to order more than you want and rehome them or talk to mike at at imperial and see if he could sex them for you.

as far what stock would be better, that is up to you. if you want the redheads then get them and add a dither. IMO would shy away from Giant Danios, they nip fins and constantly figure a way to jump out of the tank. You could try some buenos aires tetras with the Tapajos.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

II should have came to this site a long time ago. More knowledge/experience. Im thinking I really might do them now. Little worrisome about buying extra and rehoming the rest because of the blown money.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Buenos Aires tetras have a reputation for being nippy. Since the mouths of geophagus are designed to sift small particles of food from the sand, any moderately sized fish should be safe with them. I keep my geos with cories and angelfish, but lemon tetras or rainbowfish would look nice.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

mambee said:


> Buenos Aires tetras have a reputation for being nippy. Since the mouths of geophagus are designed to sift small particles of food from the sand, any moderately sized fish should be safe with them. I keep my geos with cories and angelfish, but lemon tetras or rainbowfish would look nice.


Rainbowfish would be gorgeous. You could do some Bolivian Rams and a school of Praecox Rainbows? They are gorgeous and tend to school (at least they did when I had them). I'm staying with smaller fish in my 75 and doing Bolivians, Apisto's, Emperor Tetras, and a couple schools of Rainbows. Since Geos sift sand you would be wise to stock up on anubias and driftwood to create the scape. Plants help tremendously with water quality.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

*** decided against the geos. Too much $ for fish Im not confident will be totally comfortable in my tank. Instead *** decided on either of these two stock plans. Let me know which you like or any improvments you have!

10 Denison Barbs
6 Bolivian Rams
10 Panda Corys
1 Severum

Or

10 Denison Barbs
10 Panda Corys
Pair of Severums
1 Pleco (tbd what kind)


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

I would skip the severum as most of them get to big for a 75 gallon in my opinion if you're going to have them for more than 2 years. Most sites say 55 gallon is big enough but that's just not the case. I like your first stock list just remove the severum, only other thing I would say is look at a different cory as pandas are cooler water than the barbs would like.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Denison Barbs actually prefer very cool water, even into the mid 60's so im not sure what you are refering to with the Pandas.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Dycofree said:


> Denison Barbs actually prefer very cool water, even into the mid 60's so im not sure what you are refering to with the Pandas.


I stand corrected, looks like all those fish would like to have temps in the lower 70's my bad. I didn't realize there was a barb that liked that cool of water, I knew that the bolivians were good in the low 70's like the pandas would like. Just thought the barbs would want warmer and be closer to 80.


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Yeah the Denisons are pretty unique. 6" max and are really beautiful. They swim similar to sharks. Very cool fish


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh I know what denison barbs look like, just never realized they liked that cool of water. If I was going to have a barb tank I would definitely have to figure out how to have some denisons in there. Sorry for the misinformation


----------



## Dycofree (May 7, 2017)

Do you have any suggestions to go with this stock? A centerpiece fish, not being a gourami or angel, and temp considered?

8 Denison
6 Bolivians
10 Corys

Would be willing to change numbers to fit centerpiece.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry I was away for a few days. I think I would just keep the stock as is and let the Denisons and Bolivians be your center pieces looks like a good stocking to me


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

A pair of Rotkiel Severums would be just fine in a 75G in my opinion. They don't get as large as the green severums.


----------



## William_Wallace (Jul 28, 2017)

I realize the OP is over a month old, but I'll still provide some advice. I have a 90g with 4 RHT's, 1 Sev, 1 Angel, and 4 BA Tetras. I would consider this tank maxed and may even rehome the angel. The RHTs need significant open ground space and sand substrate. They also adopt a pecking order quickly and can be seen lip-locking and chasing eachother often (but no significant aggression). I would recommend these fish as they are beautiful and fantastic for keep the substrate churning (nothing replaces your own cleaning of course). As a datapoint, I purchased 3 juveniles (un-sexed) for $12 each and an adult male for $28.


----------

